# Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!



## HaNg_MaN (21. Januar 2012)

*Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Hi,
wie die überschrift beschreibt habe ich das Problem das meine Wlanteilnehmer meine Lanteilnehmer nicht erreichen.
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das beschriebene Problem ohne etwas an der bestehenden Konfiguration im Heimnetz was zu ändern(bis auf Windows Updates).
Wer den Ticketverlauf nicht lesen will hier die kurzform:
LAN PC -->kann auf LAN NAS zugreifen
LAN PC --> kann auf WLan Drucker nicht zugreifen
WLan Laptop--> kann auf LAN NAS nicht zugreifen
Wlan Laptop--> kann auf WLan Drucker zugreifen
Wlan Laptop--> kann auf Wlan Laptop 2 zugreifen

alle Rechner mit Windows 7 home Premium 64 bit und in der gleichen Homegroup.
Meine PC/Netzwerkkentnisse schätze ich als gut ein.

Nach Fritzbox neustart alles wieder i.o(jeder kann mit jeden kommunizieren), nach 3min - 7 Tage Fehler ist wieder da.
Überall neuste Netzwerkreiber drauf, NAS mit neuster Firmeware und Fritzbox mit aktueller Laborfrimware(aktuelle sichere Firmware macht die Fehler auch)

Kann man noch was als Fehlerquelle einstufen ausser die Fritzbox??Böser Netzwerkvirus?
Als einzigstes könnte ich noch alle Windows 7 Rechern neu aufsetzen. Was ich aber gern vermeiden möchte, bzw. sind die Installationen nicht älter wie 1 Jahr.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Hier mal mein Verlauf meines Tickets an AVM:

Hallo,
mein Problem ist das nach einer unbestimmten Zeit (3 min - ca. 7 Tagen) sich
die
Teilnehmer nicht mehr im Heimnetz sehen.Das bedeutet das ich z.B. über den
Pc
nicht mehr auf den WLan Drucker komme.
Auf der Firtz.box Oberfläche sind aber alle Teilnhemer grün angezeigt.Jeder

Teilnehmer kann auch in das Internet gehen(egal aber über Lan oder Wlan).
Man kann per CMD die Geräte jedoch nicht untereinander anpingen.
Wenn ich die Box per "Zurückstezen" neustarte ist der Fehler immer
noch.Trenne
ich die Stromzufuhr und sie startet wieder ist er erstmal weg und alle
Teilnehmer sehen sich wieder im Netzwerk.

Teilnehmer im Netzwerk:
Alle Computer Windows 7 Home 64 bit ausser Netzwerkspeicher

- PC LAN
- Laptop Wlan
- Laptop Wlan
- Drucker Wlan
- Netzwerkspeicher LAN

bereits erfolglos durchgeführte Maßnahmen:
- Virenscan
- Heimnetzgruppe gelöscht und neu erstellt
- Lan/Wlan Treiber erneuert
- Netzwerkspeicher mit neuer Firmeware bespielt
- Labor Firmeware auf der fritzbox getestet und dann wider auf normale
gewechselt
- Upnp ausgeschaltet
- Wlanzeitsteuerung ausgeshaltet
- LANsteckplätze vom "Green mode " auf "Dauer an" gelasen
- statische Ip's für alle Teilnehmer vergeben und alte Netzwerkliste in der
Box
gelöscht
Wlan Kanal und Frequenz per Hand gesetzt
- automatisch alle Ip's über DHCP beziehen und Wlan automatisch einstellen
lassen

noch nicht durchgeführte Maßnahmen:
- Windows auf allen PC's neu aufsetzen, um Viren die das Programm nicht
finden
auszuschließen

Was mich halt wundert ich habe ohne was an der der bestehenden
Teilnehmerzahl
und Treiber/Firmewarekonfiguration  zu ändern plötzlich diese Probleme,
vorher
lief alles in der selben Konstelation einwandfrei.
Meine Netzwerkfähigkeiten würde ich als ausreichend bis gut bezeichnen, da
ich
aber keinen Lösungsansatz mehr weiß(außer Windows neuinstallation) wollte
ich
mich vorher mal an den Support wenden.Da es ja nach einen Fritzbox
Kaltstart
jedes mal wieder für eine weile läuft.

Antwort:
unbedingt solllten Sie das Verhalten bei Einsatz der aktuellen
Laborfirmware testen:

AVM - Frisch aus der Entwicklung

Dann die WLAN-Netzwerkkarten überall nach Möglichkeit updaten, dann das
Verhalten neu beurteilen.

Viel Erfolg!

Meine Antwort darauf:
Hi,
habe die neue Firmware installiert.
Als die Fritzbox nach dem Update gestartet ist, habe ich alle Netzerkteilnehmer anpingen können.
Als  ich dann per Netzwerkzugriff von meinen Laptop(Wlan) auf dem  Netzwerkspeicher(LAN) nach Bilder gesucht habe, hatte ich ca. 3 min  Freude.Die Sitzung ist einfach abgebrochen, daraufhin habe ich den  Netzwerkspeicher angpingt und siehe da keine Verbindung.
Ich bin dann zum PC(LAN) und habe den Netzwerkspeicher(LAN) angepingt und er antwortete und alles lief 1A.
Vom PC(LAN) konnte ich den Drucker(WLan) nicht erreichen, vom Lapotp(Wlan) konnte ich den Drucker(Wlan) erreichen.

Die Situation ist das sich alle Teilnhemer die sich im Wlan befinden  kommunizieren und alle LAN Teilnhemer kommunizieren miteinander, aber  eine Verbindung von LAN -> Wlan(und umgekehrt) ist unmöglich.
In der Fritzbox Oberfläche waren alle Teilnehmer grün,also online.
Langsam galube ich nicht das eines meiner Geräte im Netzwerk die Probleme macht.
Wie kann man sich sonst erklären das nach einen Firtzbox neustart auf einmal alles wieder funktioniert?
Ich  habe nochmal Virenscans durchgeführt und die Netzwerktreiber sowie die  Firmware des Netzwerkspeicher sind auf den neusten stand.


----------



## onslaught (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Super erklärt, dein Problem 

Ich denke die Fritz-Box hat einen Hardwaredefekt, an deinen Rechnern kann das nicht liegen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Klingt ein wenig nach einem Firewall Problem.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig nach einem Firewall Problem.


Ich hab nur die Windows Firewalls drauf und wenn ich sie deaktiviere ist der Fehler immer noch.
Wie gesagt nach einen Box neustart geht ja auch alles erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit :/
Ich bin auch mit meinen Latein am Ende und denke wirklich die Fritzbox hat einen weg.
Krass ist es aber das alles 1A läuft ausser das angesprochene Thema, ich mein wenn nen Hardwaredefekt wäre müsste dann nicht mehr im Argen sein?
Das Problem ist nur wenn ich die jetzt zu Avm enschicke bzw bei 1und1 reklamiere dann haben ich wochenlang kein Internet und mehrere Leute kein Festnetz :/
Naja mal gucken was Montag der Marcel Davids sagt 

Falls einer noch Ideen hat ich probier alles, bevor ich sie einschicken muss


----------



## baske (22. Januar 2012)

Hast Du schon mal die Zeitsynchronisation aller PCs überprüft? Wenn die Systemzeiten zu weit (>  5min) voneinander abweichen gibt es bei Netzwerkzugriffen Probleme. Ist aber eher ein Problem mit dem Kerberos Protokoll in Domain Netzwerken. Synchronisiert sich die Box denn mit einem Zeitserver? Ist zwar auch meiner Meinung nach weit hergeholt aber Du wolltest sicher auch etwas exotische Ideen  hören. 
Hast Du schon mal die LAN Ports umgesteckt und getestet?


----------



## HaNg_MaN (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

hi,
die Zeit holen sich alle von Zeitserver auch das NAS.
Das mit den LAN Ports test ich mal hab ja noch 2 frei.

Hab gestern die Werbung von 1und1 gesehen wo die sagen:
Nach 1 Tag kommt ein Techniker und tauscht die Geräte vor Ort!

Da bin ich mal gespannt ab das funzt


----------



## baske (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*



> Hab gestern die Werbung von 1und1 gesehen wo die sagen:
> Nach 1 Tag kommt ein Techniker und tauscht die Geräte vor Ort!



Ja , das hört sich gut an, mal sehen was dahinter steckt! Wünsche Dir Erfolg!


----------



## onslaught (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*



HaNg_MaN schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Werbung von 1und1 gesehen wo die sagen:
> Nach 1 Tag kommt ein Techniker und tauscht die Geräte vor Ort!
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt ab das funzt



Da ich auch bei dem Verein bin würde mich das auch sehr interessieren. Eine Rückmeldung ob der Davis spurt wäre nett.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Hi,
ich hab heute noch bissel was probiert und mir ist das aufgefallen.

File-Upload.net - fritzboxfehler.avi
Schlechte Qualität damit es als Emailanhang geht,aber man sollte alles erkennen.

Das ist nen Video von mir was ich auch an AVm geschickt habe.
Ich pinge (als Bsp.)von meinen LAN PC den Wlandrucker an
Immer wenn ich die Einstellung des Verhalten beim IpV6 ändere habe ich kurzen Netzwerkkontakt.
Dann nach ca 30 Sekunden ist wieder Ruhe, wenn ich dann wieder die Option wechsle geht es kurz wieder.

Als Antwort von AVM darauf kam:
Ich solle mal alle 4 LAN Steckplätze von "Automatisch" auf "Dauer Ein" machen^^
Omg hab ich mir gedacht,als wenn ich das nicht schon probiert hätte. Habe soagr die Steckplätze getauscht und einzelne Abgeschaltet.
Hab bestimmt schon 20 Konstelationen durchgeprüft,ohne Erfolg.

Hab dann halt geantwortet das ich das schon probiert habe, mal gucken was morgen als Antowort kommt


----------



## HaNg_MaN (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

so avm hat es nach ein paar versuchen noch eingesehen das die box einen hardwaredefekt hat.
ich habs dann nochmal mit ner alten 7141 getestet und da ging alles 1A.
Hab dann bei 1und1 angerufen, denen den avm ticketverlauf gesendet und 3 tage später hat ich ne neue box.

also: thumb up for marcel davis^^

wobei man nicht weiß wie schnell die sache ohne avm ticket gegangen,wäre.ich mein da hat ja der support selbst geschrieben das es defekt sein muss.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Ich denke das war weniger ein problem der box, sondern mehr ein problem von windows. Dessen netzwerk-routinen wollen manchmal nicht so recht.Ich selbst habe das problem teilweise auch,wobei die anderen rechner noch zu erreichen sind, wenn ich den netzwerknamen direkt in der adresszeile eingebe.
Deine 7141 ist übrigens eine lowest-cost 7170 und sollte eigentlich kein ip v6 können. Dort liegen vermutlich auch die probleme begraben,was man aber mit der deaktivierung dieses protokolls hätte überprüfen können.


----------



## kieselbert (14. September 2013)

*AW: Fritzbox 7390 Wlangeräte sehen Langeräte nicht?!*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist, gibts da Neuigkeiten? Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit der Verbindung LAN --> WLAN.
Folgenden Case habe ich bei AVM dazu aufgemacht und verwende übergangsweise eine zwischengeschaltete 7270 (mit der alles funktioniert wie es sollte) :


> Verbindung zwischen LAN und WLAN Geräten fehlerhaft. Alle Geräte befinden sich im gleichen Subnetz (192.168.178.x) und werden auch auf der Fritzbox-Oberfläche unter "Heimnetz" korrekt angezeigt. IPs werden per DHCP verteilt.
> 
> Folgende Verbindungen funktionieren:
> LAN --> LAN
> ...


----------

